# ss Bay-Export Bay



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the ss Bay(Export Bay) has left the Suisun Bay
Reserve Fleet yet?
Looking for a photo of her last voyage to the shipyard in Brownsville
were she will be dismantled.
She was set to leave on December 28th,2010.
Didn't see any picture yet.
Maybe some did?

Take care

Peter(Ouch)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Peter,

This newspaper article dated 28 December may be of interest.
www.beniciaherald.wordpress.com/2010/12/28/3-more-ships-leaving-bay/

Dennis.


----------



## LouCobb (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter, I went on the Bay today in Chesapeake, Va. where it is being prepped for scrapping. Did you sail on the Bay? Did you know a Tom Rabeau who was with American Export and later with Farrell lines?


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

A good friend of mine piloted the tow of the ss Bay down from the Suisun Reserve Fleet. He told me she was in really bad shape. I was somewhat surprised as she didn't seem that old until I did a little quick arthmetic and realized she was almost 50 years old. Time flys.


----------

